# Sticky  Please Read: FF guide to meeting up with on-line buddies



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

*Before meeting up with anyone you meet on-line, or attending any advertised event, please take a moment to read the FF Guidelines: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=59145.0*

Thank you!

Xxx


----------

